# Tri-Tronics Models -- Which One?



## ColoAngler (Mar 20, 2006)

Greetings,
I've all but decided to get a Tri-Tronics G2. Looking at the Tri-Tronics site, I see there are about 15 models of G-2 units. The most obvious difference is the amount of momentary versus continuous modes. I know there is an ongoing discussion about whether to use momentary versus continuous, so I don't need that debate to be discussed. I am looking for some other versitile elements that make one model better than another. I'm leaning toward a one-dog system, so multiple dogs aren't a factor.

Thoughts?


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

ColoAngler said:


> Greetings,
> I've all but decided to get a Tri-Tronics G2. Looking at the Tri-Tronics site, I see there are about 15 models of G-2 units. The most obvious difference is the amount of momentary versus continuous modes. I know there is an ongoing discussion about whether to use momentary versus continuous, so I don't need that debate to be discussed. I am looking for some other versitile elements that make one model better than another. I'm leaning toward a one-dog system, so multiple dogs aren't a factor.
> 
> Thoughts?


For the average trainer I think you will get the most versitility from the Flyway or Pro 200. The only difference is tone on the 200. Most of the time ,nicks will be used for corrections and you have 18 levels there. Pm me for prices if you want.


----------



## meleagris (May 20, 2003)

I have the Pro 100 and really like it. It gives you more levels of continuous than the 200 (less nick levels). I create nicks with my own timing on pressing the button...works fine for me.

You can't go wrong with the 100, 200 or 500.


john
________
Kid nexium


----------



## Mistyriver (May 19, 2005)

I have the Pro 200 and I am very satisfied. The Pro 200 you have 18 mometary levels of stimulation and 6 levels of continous and the Pro 100 you have just the opposite. 18 levels of Continous and 6 levels of momentary. 

Bill


----------



## Gerard Rozas (Jan 7, 2003)

If you are fairly new to using a collar, I would stick to the 200 because it delivers the stimuli in pre-measured nicks. It is much harder to go wrong with a 200.

For more experienced trainers with good timing, the 100 is a great tool.

Of course the 500 is like having both.


----------



## Kevin WI (Mar 14, 2003)

I bought the Pro 100 about a month ago. I think it works just fine for what I need....I tend to use the continuous button more for nicks as it gives me a little more increments of stimulation than the nick button which only gives 6 levels. the Nick seems to jump quite a bit between levels(6) vs the continuous (18).

One poor design on the G2 models is the charging system....I just don't like it. Dogtra system of charging is much better with a direct plug in vs the tritronics charging stands...which have to be perfectly set or you wasted good time with it not charging...and bump it a bit and the collar comes out of the stand too easily.


----------



## ColoAngler (Mar 20, 2006)

Thank you all for the replies. I got an offer I couldn't refuse. A fellow offered up one of his coveted 35 percent off coupons ... so I ended up getting a 500 for $350. It was $46 more than if I would have bought a 100 or 200, so for the extra money I got both. I figure I'll grow into it and use either mode appropriately.

Thank you.


----------

